# このたび



## Ilmen

皆さん、今晩は。
これは本説明書の第一の文書です。
「このたびは、〈製品とブランド〉をお買い求めいただきありがとうございます。」

Well, I have several separate questions about this sentence. Therefore, I decided to split it into three distinct threads:
*1)* このたび (this one);
*2)* お買い求めいただき;
*3)* 〈何か〉ありがとうございます。.

So. What do たび mean in this context? What is its kanji, 度 (time), 旅 (travel), or another one?

宜しくお願いします。


----------



## rastapopoulos5

Hi Ilmen,

このたび means "at this time", "this occasion".


----------



## Aoyama

> このたび means "at this time", "this occasion".


Right, though more context is needed.
It would generally mean "[I take] this opportunity [to express ...]"


----------



## Ilmen

ご答弁ありがとうございました。
Thank you for your replies.
Merci de vos réponses, Rastapopoulos5 et Aoyama. 

Je prend note de cette expression.
Donc, so, the kanji for たび is 度, am I right?

More context? I don't see what to add to what I previously said (in Japanese). That's the first sentence of an instruction manual.
Besides, your parsing seems to be perfectly correct.


----------



## Aoyama

このたび can be written as この度, with 度 read tabi, which can also be found in　こんど （今度） which has roughly the same meaning.


----------



## Ilmen

大丈夫です。Okay, I see, thank you all. 
I have no further question. The thread is closed.

Oh, by the way... Happy new year to everyone. ^^


----------



## Aoyama

One more thing :
you may compare このたび　with 今回 and 今度with 次回, with the remark that sometimes 今回 and 今度 will have the ... same meaning. Even if this use is sometimes criticized.


----------



## almostfreebird

この度(konótabi)　sounds very formal and also sounds serious depending on context.

For example:
”このたび、　アイスランドに引っ越すことになりました。” is a very polite way of saying "I'm moving to Iceland."

You can't translate "このたび(this time)" literally, 
just like you can't translate "Good morning!" as "良い朝".

And, yes, you can use "今度(kóndo)" in place of "この度（このたび）" in this case, and "今度(kóndo)" sounds less formal and friendlier:

”今度、アイスランドに引っ越すことになりました。”




By the way, "今度(kóndo)" usually means "next time".


----------



## Aoyama

> And, yes, you can use "今度(kóndo)" in place of "この度（このたび）" in this case, and "今度(kóndo)" sounds less formal and friendlier:


right, which then mean that you can also use 今回 for このたび.
このたび=今度=今回.


----------



## Ilmen

Thus, この度 (very formal) = 今度 = 今回 = At this time/occasion.
Besides, 今度 = 次回 = Next time.

Next time as in "I lost at this time, but the next time I'll win"? So this sentence could be written as something like 「今回は負けたけど、次回は勝つよ。」?
In such a phrase, which one may be replaced with 今度, between 今回 and 次回?


----------



## Aoyama

Good question ...
今回は負けたけど、次回は勝つよ.
今度は負けたけど、次回は勝つよ.
今回は負けたけど、今度は勝つよ. This one a bit unusual but still possible (I guess).


----------



## Ilmen

Thank you very much for your help, Aoyama.


----------

